# México City ... !!56K Warning!!



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you once again for leaving your coments guys, here are some new photos of DF

Un saludo chicos ..


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Marte, thanks for showing this Mexico City pics and finish with lot of prejudice.


----------



## _UberGerard_ (Dec 23, 2004)

marte said:


> Thank you once again for leaving your coments guys, here are some new photos of DF
> 
> Un saludo chicos ..


thanks, you contribute a lot

by the way, what cathedral is this?, i dont remember it...


----------



## uiop_17 (Oct 16, 2004)

great compilation of pictures, thank you


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hola Uber, it's the Coyoacan cathedral in Mexico city.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi guys more photos of Mexico City, hope you enjoy them ...

Panoramic ------------------------------------------>



------------------------>



------------------------->


----------



## Ivanhoe30 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great photos.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Amazing night shots.


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

_UberGerard_ said:


> thanks, you contribute a lot
> 
> by the way, what cathedral is this?, i dont remember it...


El templo creo que de San Francisco en el mero centro de Coyoacán.

Very nice compilation!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers padawan! more photographs of a compilation from the net, hope you guys enjoy them


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

chees guys, some panoramic pictures in HDR from my countryman Pinkpanther

------------------->


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

Extraordinarias, como de costumbre.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

si la verdad es ke la penúltima me encanto


----------



## daloso (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice pictures of Mexico city,i llike a lot the pictures taken at night.


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wow hermosas todas las fotos muchisimas graxz por compartirlas con noscotros!!!!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, some real wet dream shots here - such as this one.


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

^^ And this is an old one, this place has changed notably in the last years. :yes:


----------



## lilili_always (Dec 12, 2006)

cmoonflyer said:


> Beautiful -the same with BUENOS AIRES !



LOL I agree that Buenos Aires is really beautiful but.... what does it has to do with Mexico DF? Is not in the same country, ot's not even near that country. 
LoL.

Your comment make me laugh :lol: 

It's like...

London is beautiful, the same with Honk Kong LOL... 

.....
....
...
..
.

So??...... haha



BTw, great pics of Mexico DF, so i don't usually like cities around mountains except for LA. and Zurich.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

lilili_always said:


> LOL I agree that Buenos Aires is really beautiful but.... what does it has to do with Mexico DF? Is not in the same country, ot's not even near that country.
> LoL.
> 
> Your comment make me laugh :lol:
> ...


Well, the city is not around the mountains. The mountains are around the city... which is very different. :tongue3: LOL.


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

hey guys, thanks for leaving your comments


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

cheers guys ... we passed the one hundred messages mark

a small compilation of photos from the net, hope you'll enjoy it as much as I did


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Beutiful city you got there.


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

WOW!!! why i've never seen this thread before??

only marte can do this thread!!  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mexico city is great! Modern towers, nice skyline e.t.c.
Really nice work folks :cheers: Thanks kay:


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

nice!!

i love our capital 

but we need more pics of different areas


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

The city center looks GREAT. I remember the days i spent here, good times!


----------



## alocaloc (Jul 11, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pix


----------



## jcom (Jul 14, 2008)

*Saludos*

Greetings everyone ! Excelentes fotos Marte, en hora buena y esperamos por mas.
Yo tengo una duda que camara usas para tomar esas grandes fotos y mas las de amplio formato. :cheers:
Gracias.


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

marte said:


> cheers guys ... we passed the one hundred messages mark
> 
> a small compilation of photos from the net, hope you'll enjoy it as much as I did
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^ So coooolll this PiC, i love this building how it seems in all ways!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic indeed ^^


----------



## G.ramos (Jun 2, 2007)

great!!!!


----------



## _JONYsK_ (Apr 24, 2008)

wow no se como me pude a ver perdido este thread, ni en el foro mexicano hay tan buenas fotos, marte eres la onda


----------



## jmok (Dec 30, 2006)

i love your city,,,,,wish i live there


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Excellent thread. I love this city. Amazing job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Where are you Marte? 
Hope to see more of your great shots! :cheers:


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Wonderful pictures of Mexico City. I feel some kind of energy out of it. I hope to visit someday!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any more pics?


----------



## Bon Vivant (Oct 8, 2005)

Terrific Pics from Mexico City Marte ! . . .

Some data & adittional info may be desirable for our foreign friends . . .

Btw, MC should be in the near future among the World Capitals !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics please...


----------



## chotu32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Luxor12 said:


> oke: Actually the "pretty lame downtown" it's an UNESCO World Heritage Site.


STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


----------



## Luxor12 (Nov 9, 2009)

chotu32 said:


> STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


You are only showing ignorance in the matter. Maybe you're expecting some skyscrapers in the downtown but as I've mentioned before it's a UNESCO site, so it means it's forbidden to build tall buildings there. It doesn't matter if it's a 500,000 city or 100 millions one, downtown is an historic site and it won't change.


----------



## PTYUls09 (Aug 30, 2011)

chotu32 said:


> STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


Its not 20m, also its UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

marte said:


> continuamos de paseo por la ciudad ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banana::cheers:


----------



## Texas_giant (Jul 28, 2012)

Is public transport good in Mexico city? Do you have taxis, metro system, or anything of the sort?


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Mexico city has an adequate transportation system taxis are available all over the city but you must be careful since criminals are known to use fake taxis to kidnap or steal from unsuspected victims. Buses also run to many parts of the city so getting around to the main sights should be easy to get to. The metro system is fairly large and easy to navigate running both above and below ground.


----------



## Texas_giant (Jul 28, 2012)

Caravaggio said:


> Mexico city has an adequate transportation system taxis are available all over the city but you must be careful since criminals are known to use fake taxis to kidnap or steal from unsuspected victims. Buses also run to many parts of the city so getting around to the main sights should be easy to get to. The metro system is fairly large and easy to navigate running both above and below ground.


Great, I don't plan on going until the drug wars get over, but when I do, I will stick to the bus and metro. 

Isn't there a way to verify taxis? I'd be terrified of taking a taxi now that you've told me that


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Many hotels will be able to arrange for a taxi driver to take you where ever you want to go in the city this does entail a higher price but it will ensure your safety.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

superb photos....:cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Beautiful, eclectic and historic city.... a must for a well versed traveler.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

chotu32 said:


> STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


^^^^^
I'm pretty sure you don't even have a clue about what you are talking about. You should do some more research before giving a poor opinion. It's like saying that Athens, Paris, Rome or London look awful because the have old buildings...nonsense..... Gosshh,,,there are some people...:lol:


----------



## Carlos_Halliwell (Jul 11, 2012)

Texas_giant said:


> Great, I don't plan on going until the drug wars get over, but when I do, I will stick to the bus and metro.
> 
> Isn't there a way to verify taxis? I'd be terrified of taking a taxi now that you've told me that


 The drug war doesn't take place in Mexico City, and certainly Mexico is not THAT dangerous.


----------



## Carlos_Halliwell (Jul 11, 2012)

chotu32 said:


> STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


 Are you serious? You have no idea of what you're talking about.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Any update???


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

ferguz said:


> I live in mexico city, and it's beautiful, but is too insecure and polluted


Still love my city, Also you have At other thing the best quality of live.


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Texas_giant said:


> Is public transport good in Mexico city? Do you have taxis, metro system, or anything of the sort?


Yes, we have metro, bus, taxi, metrobus, Suburban train and light train. 

AND HERE WE TAKE TAXIS WITHOUT CRYING, not really dangerous Lol  
The real taxis usually have a photo and the name of the taximan


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice pano shoot.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Amazing pics! Any update?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photo indeed. And i would like to see some new updates too


----------



## padawan72 (Nov 1, 2003)

This is very old photo, now there are some additional interesting buildings, and some tall towers are now under construction in this area..


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

padawan72 said:


> some tall towers are now under construction in this area..


Indeed!! here´s a render:



all those 3 towers that surround the Torre Mayor are now under construction.


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

:banana::banana: this thread deserves an upgrade, skyline has changed a lot! here some modern pics:













pics are from other threads.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice pictures, no matter how far i am, i still love my city


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

chotu32 said:


> STILL pretty lame. for a city of 20 million, looks like a downtown of a city for 500,000.


Mexico's downtown looks to be mostly colonial architecture with great examples of Spanish and Mexican baroque and other architectural styles, a representation of the richness of the country and its history. Its centerpiece plaza or "Zocalo" was actually the exact same center of the city before the Spanish arrived, and the center of Tenochtitlan, the city in the middle of the now almost gone Texcoco Lake. You should at least understand the value of the historic buildings which form the heart of Mexico city. The richness of the history in this place is huge and the fact that this exact center was the center of the previous civilization (and that this one's ruins can be seen nearby) makes it even more interesting.


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

*MAS PICS!!!*

here some pics:














all photos taken from other threads.


----------



## pmezam (Oct 2, 2015)

I cannot see the pictures!


----------



## James Colt (Oct 3, 2015)

I can not see pictures in post #1


----------

